# ROM TouchWiz JellyBean 4.1.1



## licjesusr (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello fellas is there any ROM TouchWiz JellyBean 4.1.1 for GS3 Verizon wireless?

thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

over at xda you can try this one. It runs pretty awesome. *[ROM] JellyWiz [RLS1] [9/13/12] By Incubus26jc*


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Look for Jellywiz on xda . Also synergy team is preparing yheirnown version of jellywiz scheduled to debut today on XDA

Stop liking/thanking/repping my posts. Sick of it


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm running the JellyWiz ROM linked above. It's pretty smooth with minimal issues. I'd definitely recommend it.


----------

